# Bees on flowers



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Here are three shots of bees on flowers I took last year.




























Enjoy

Moe


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Moe, nice pictures, reminding me of nicer weather to come!


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice Pics, I recognize the bees but I'm stumped on the flowers!


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Joel said:


> Nice Pics, I recognize the bees but I'm stumped on the flowers!


From the top
Oriental poppy
willow
snowdrop

Moe


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

*Another three.*

Here are another three shots from last spring.

B on Blackthorn.










B on Apple











B on Acanite.










Enjoy

Moe


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

These beautiful photos are such a nice diversion from the view out my window... a blanket of white (which, I must admit, is quite pretty in it's own way...)


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Thanks, MOe! 

I really like the one with black bees in the poppy flower. They look like they are having a good time.


----------

